# 921 OTA Tuner Request



## Guest (Dec 7, 2004)

This post (question) has to do with the 921's OTA tuner behavior. Some local DTV broadcasters vary their subchannel usage throughout their broadcast day. For example, my local PBS uses 12-01, -02, -03, -06 and -07 during the daytime. In the evening they go to 12-01 with HD on 12-05. This raises issues with the OTA tuners and their memory when an expected programmed subchannel is not there.

The 6000 receiver would dump the whole channel and subsets leaving you to reprogram the channel. This has always been a problem with the 6000.

The 811 receiver started out life with almost the same problem. One of the SW updates changed the way the 811 handled this issue. Now the 811 will lock and load the available subchannels leaving the user unaware the reprogramming is happening.

On my 921, it seems the OTA tuner treats the channel set as a unique group. By that, if all the subchannels aren't there, it will not tune any of them. If after trying to tune them when they're not available, the tuner gives a blank screen. I always have to delete the channel set, then re-add them. This has to happen twice a day if I wish to view PBS programming day and night.

Is this a known issue, is it being addressed as it was with the 811?


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2004)

Any thoughts?


----------



## John Walsh (Apr 22, 2002)

No thoughts, my head is usually empty though. ( bump )


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2004)

John Walsh said:


> No thoughts, my head is usually empty though. ( bump )


----------



## JimTsillas (Dec 8, 2004)

gpflepsen said:


> This post (question) has to do with the 921's OTA tuner behavior. Some local DTV broadcasters vary their subchannel usage throughout their broadcast day. For example, my local PBS uses 12-01, -02, -03, -06 and -07 during the daytime. In the evening they go to 12-01 with HD on 12-05. This raises issues with the OTA tuners and their memory when an expected programmed subchannel is not there.
> 
> The 6000 receiver would dump the whole channel and subsets leaving you to reprogram the channel. This has always been a problem with the 6000.
> 
> ...


All kidding aside.. you may have an easier time calling your local station and telling them to stop doing this rather than getting a fix from an equipment vendor.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2004)

Well, kidding aside  the box should have a way of dealing with this real world situation. Today, 12-05 isn't being broadcast, but it is showing what is on 12-01. At least it isn't dropping the whole channel set. I'll see tonight what happens when 12-01 and 12-05 are broadcast together. The 921 is holding placemarks for all the subchannels today. This is different from when I first made this post.


----------



## John Walsh (Apr 22, 2002)

From what I understand the subchannels are only used when the main channel is not being used for full HD broadcast. Last night I tuned into my local PBS and there was an HD show on the 01 channel and all the subchannels had a banner that stated since there was an HD program on 01 then progamming would resume later


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2004)

John, from that I would assume the station is actually broadcasting that banner, so the sub-channels are being used.

I would think the proper way to handle this is to broadcast placeholders for all the used sub-channels. Is that possible?


----------

